# Different types of Hens?



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I was reading on a mushroom site where the writer was musing about the possibility of different types of hen because of variations in his finds. I was thinking that it may be because of the type of oak is it's host.

This past weekend, I picked two hens. One is white and one is brown. They were picked by two different types of oak. 









The white one was picked next to this oak.









The brown one by this oak. 









I cannot tell the difference from the bark, but I have noticed I consistently pick the white and brown by the same type of tree. 

Anyone else notice this?

Can anyone tell me what type of oaks these are?


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I should say, I pick white by the same type and brown by the same different type of tree than whites.


----------



## tglow (Jun 4, 2009)

Not sure if i see red and white oak leafs in the leaf litter. if you can pick out the right leaf and maybe acorn, that would help. Im not much of a bark expert with oaks. Interesting find though.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

tglow said:


> Not sure if i see red and white oak leafs in the leaf litter. if you can pick out the right leaf and maybe acorn, that would help. Im not much of a bark expert with oaks. Interesting find though.


The problem is that this whole forest is mostly mixed Oaks. So there are different types of leaves and acorns scattered throughout. And these two trees are dead, so I cannot look up to identify the leaves.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

DanSS26 said:


> The problem is that this whole forest is mostly mixed Oaks. So there are different types of leaves and acorns scattered throughout. And these two trees are dead, so I cannot look up to identify the leaves.


Yeah oaks are a confusing lot.

I am not sure about your first trees bark, but the second looks like a small black oak to me, which is where 100% of my hens dark colored or light colored come from.

But the light ones are usually when there has been nothing but rain, and where they are gets more moisture than the rest of the woods does.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

I agree with grandman, the first pic is not an oak that I've ever seen. it looks like Aspin, the second is black oak. I don't think I've ever found a light colored one. But i'm near the Michiana line. mostly just brown ones here. an occasional greyish color.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

These two hens were about 50 feet apart. Dark one on Friday, light one on Saturday. 

Here is a picture of the tree from the white one closer to ground. Anyone recognize it?


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

So, I've been thinking about this. I've thought about it for many years actually. The overwhelming majority of the hens I've picked over the years are of the lighter variety, very light brown/white/grey, etc. I have picked a few of the deep brown ones, but only a few. Yesterday I picked several of the dark and several of the light. A few years ago I was at a restaurant that a friend of mine owns. They're very "farm to table" and "forage" oriented when it comes to cuisine. One of their foragers dropped off a very large hen, and it was very, very, deep dark brown. It could be my eyes playing tricks, but I swear it smelled different. However, and again I might be WAY out there, but I also think there is a powdery type mildew that is often on hens that affects their smell, and this looked like one of those specimens. Anyway, last night I set two smaller portions aside, one light, one dark, going to do a taste test. I don't expect much, but I thought it would be interesting.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

zig said:


> So, I've been thinking about this. I've thought about it for many years actually. The overwhelming majority of the hens I've picked over the years are of the lighter variety, very light brown/white/grey, etc. I have picked a few of the deep brown ones, but only a few. Yesterday I picked several of the dark and several of the light. A few years ago I was at a restaurant that a friend of mine owns. They're very "farm to table" and "forage" oriented when it comes to cuisine. One of their foragers dropped off a very large hen, and it was very, very, deep dark brown. It could be my eyes playing tricks, but I swear it smelled different. However, and again I might be WAY out there, but I also think there is a powdery type mildew that is often on hens that affects their smell, and this looked like one of those specimens. Anyway, last night I set two smaller portions aside, one light, one dark, going to do a taste test. I don't expect much, but I thought it would be interesting.


Color can range from grey to light grey-brown to brown. Probably has to do with the amount of light it receives and age.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Petronius said:


> Color can range from grey to light grey-brown to brown. Probably has to do with the amount of light it receives and age.


The two pictured above, the white and brown were 50 feet apart under heavy canopy. Both in same light conditions.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I found a live oak with the same bark as the white hen. By the leaves it is some type of white oak.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Found 2 hens tonight on the same tree. North side was dark, and the SW hen was grey. Maybe has to do with sunlight more than the tree. Just an observation.. Never paid much attention to it.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

bobberbill said:


> Found 2 hens tonight on the same tree. North side was dark, and the SW hen was grey. Maybe has to do with sunlight more than the tree. Just an observation.. Never paid much attention to it.


See my post above. Both the brown and white were on north side of tree under heavy canopy 50 feet apart. Light conditions the same


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DanSS26 said:


> The two pictured above, the white and brown were 50 feet apart under heavy canopy. Both in same light conditions.


Evidently, color is due to age.

http://www.minnesotaseasons.com/Fungi/Hen_of_the_Woods.html

*"The upper surface is dark grayish-brown at first, becoming paler and lighter gray with age."*

*Identification *
This easily recognized stalked polypore is common in eastern North America. The numerous, overlapping, smoky-brown caps are reminiscent of a fluffed-up chicken, giving this mushroom its common name. It is found in deciduous woodlands, especially woodland edges. It usually occurs at the base of a dead or dying tree or stump, especially oak. Sometimes it is found apparently on the ground but growing on submerged, rotting roots. It is both saprobic, on dead and rotting wood, and parasitic, on a living tree. It causes butt rot in the heartwood and sapwood of its host. When on a living tree it exploits a wound already created by another organism, rarely being the primary source of infection.

It appears in summer and fall as a large cluster of rosettes of numerous small, overlapping, fan-shaped caps rising from a single base. The base is fleshy but tough and repeatedly branched, with each branch ending in a cap. The clusters are usually 6″ to 16″ in diameter and weigh 5 to 10 pounds, though they can get up to 40″ in diameter and weigh more than 100 pounds.

Each cap is ¾″ to 4″ in diameter, flattened, and spoon-, tongue-, or fan-shaped. It is usually attached to the stem branch laterally, at the side, sometimes off center but near the side. *The upper surface is dark grayish-brown at first, becoming paler and lighter gray with age.* It may be smooth, rough, or velvety-hairy. The margins are often wavy. The flesh is firm and white.

The underside (pore surface) is white or yellowish. The spore print is white.

Tender young caps are edible after long, slow cooking. The taste is mild.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Petro, that's some good information.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

DanSS26 said:


> I found a live oak with the same bark as the white hen. By the leaves it is some type of white oak.
> 
> View attachment 586331
> View attachment 586333


White oak


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I wondered about this same things now have a few trees where one side they are super dark colored hens and one side normal colore . Think it depends on sun and moisture. Or maybe just how that particular shroom identifies itself lol


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 588227
View attachment 588241
View attachment 588243


Petronius said:


> Evidently, color is due to age.
> 
> http://www.minnesotaseasons.com/Fungi/Hen_of_the_Woods.html
> 
> ...


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> View attachment 588249
> View attachment 588227
> View attachment 588241
> View attachment 588243


Thanks Wb
I've seen tiny white ones that were not there 2 days before. Same with tiny brown ones. So I don't think it is age either.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Went back to the hen tree ( today-10-24) to check on the 5 dark brown hens to see if there was any change in color. The only white i saw was the spore surface (underside) Some kids kicked the crap out of them, bits and pieces all over the place.
No change in color from dark to light brown/tan whatsoever.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

I think there are different variations of hens just like the colors of morels.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

^^^^ you are right. the ones i find towards the end of the season are much thicker, (meatier),
the pores are much longer then the first ones. The early season ones are much thinner, (meat wise) and real short pores.


----------

